# No Internet

## addr1

I have been reading posts on this but it quickly gets over my head.

I installed using the live cd and my eth0 connection worked in the cd.

During install I had no connection after specifying dhcp.

My connection is actually static but has always accepted dhcp 'til now.

ifconfig gives  

```
localhost sandy # ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

My info for the static address:

Address           192.168.0.1

Broadcast        192.168.0.255

Subnet mask    255.255.255.0

Gateway         (don't know how to find this)

I did try an install entering the above but it didn't work.

Sorry if you have had this many times before but I did try before posting.

----------

## krinn

boot the livecd and when your connection is up and running do

```
route
```

You will get your gateway, once you have that information, repost here if you're still lost but basically you would end up with something like that:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.x"
```

If you're really lost, most default gateway are setup (by default) to use 192.168.1.1 (i said: most!)

So you got choice, looking from livecd where is your gateway or if you feel lucky, just setup your card for a default "standard" gateway

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"
```

but i still can't resolve an url  :Sad: 

-> eheh, still as simple as

```
echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

and you're telling gentoo to use that gateway also to grab DNS (witch the gateway should grab itself from your provider)

Good luck, we always feel so pitty without a working connection  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tarpman

 *addr1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost sandy # ifconfig -a
> 
> ...

 

Looks like you're missing a driver for your network card - at the very least you should be seeing either an eth0 or a wlan0 in addition to your lo.  Please post the output from lspci.

----------

## addr1

lspci

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

----------

## mgrela

 *addr1 wrote:*   

> lspci
> 
> ```
> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
> 
> ...

 

You need the forcedth driver for this card. It's called "nForce Ethernet Support" in the Drivers->Network Devices section of the kernel config.

Best regards,

Maciej Grela

----------

## addr1

Thankyou.

Please tell me how to install the driver. I have the minimal install cd as well as the live if that is useful.

----------

## cach0rr0

need to build it into your kernel

cd to /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

and select the options he mentions above

```

Device Drivers--->Network device support --->Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) --->nForce Ethernet support

```

Select it either built-in, or as a module

Once you've saved your config, verify it's set to =y or =m

```

gentoob0x linux # grep -i forcedeth /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set
```

then compile the kernel (make && make modules_install)

If it's built-in (CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y), copy the bzImage over to /boot/whateverName (you'll likely need to mount /boot first). Usually I just move my original, working kernel, to /boot/kernel-2.6-old and add an entry to /boot/grub/grub.conf to give me the option of selecting it if booting fails from the new kernel for whatever reason. I then give the new bzImage the original name

If you build it as a module (CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m), add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (assuming you're using a 2.6 kernel!)

```
gentoob0x linux # echo "forcedeth" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

And then verify - mine looks like

```

gentoob0x linux # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

scsi_wait_scan

truecrypt

forcedeth

```

----------

## addr1

cd /usr/src/linux

'no such file or directory'

So I didn't get very far...how do I become root on a live cd?

----------

## mgrela

 *addr1 wrote:*   

> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> 'no such file or directory'
> 
> So I didn't get very far...how do I become root on a live cd?

 

Are you sure you're following the Installation Guide from Gentoo Handbook ?

----------

## addr1

No I'm not. I installed from a live cd.

I have such a lousy internet connection that I didn't think the usual method was possible.

However I can get semi-decent speeds in the middle of the night and I might try it then.

When installing from the minimal + handbook do you save what you have so far with ctrl-s or is there an obvious method of saving?  No way I'll finish in one session, obviously.

Thanks for your efforts with this.

----------

## mgrela

 *addr1 wrote:*   

> No I'm not. I installed from a live cd.
> 
> I have such a lousy internet connection that I didn't think the usual method was possible.
> 
> However I can get semi-decent speeds in the middle of the night and I might try it then.
> ...

 

When installing from the handbook there is no "save" function as there is no installer. However you can stop the installation process at any point (well, obviously not in the middle of tar -xjpf  :Smile:  and resume at a later time. You just need to unmount your gentoo installation root fs and shutdown the system. Suppose, you've reached the stage3 extraction step. After extracting stage3 to your new gentoo root filesystem you can unmount it and shutdown the system. When you boot the livecd again you can mount /mnt/gentoo, /mnt/gentoo/proc, /mnt/gentoo/sys, and continue from where you have left with the steps in the handbook. So there is really no reason why a handbook installation cannot be completed in more than one session. Now, back to your problem. You need the kernel sources installed *on the gentoo root filesystem*. You can install it by running emerge gentoo-sources in a chroot of your gentoo root filesystem. Remember to copy /etc/resolv.conf from the livecd to /mnt/gentoo/etc as mentioned in the handbook  :Wink: . Next, after you install gentoo-sources you can manually run 'make menuconfig' or use genkernel (emerge genkernel). But it's all in the handbook, you just need to follow the instructions exactly and step by step. Good luck.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *addr1 wrote:*   

> No I'm not. I installed from a live cd.
> 
> I have such a lousy internet connection that I didn't think the usual method was possible.
> 
> However I can get semi-decent speeds in the middle of the night and I might try it then.
> ...

 

SO...that brigns up another question, is your network functional under the livecd environment?

if not, try:

```

modprobe forcedeth

/etc/init.d/dhcpcd restart

```

and see if it's working. If it's working under the livecd, completely ignore the step above. 

If you never changed to root on the livecd before, chances are you've not even yet touched your hard disk

I would suggest that, if using the livecd, you:

```

sudo su -

```

Should give you root, then follow the handbook. 

Now, IF you already have a working base system with everything but network, there isn't heaps of work left for you to do. 

If we make this assumption, all you need to do is

NOTE: The below is only relevant if you already have a working base system

-boot to the livecd

-sudo su -

-mount the drives as defined in section 4e of the handbook

-enter the chroot environment as defined in section 6

then go forth with configuring your kernel, making sure you add support for your network card. 

Realistically though, as others have suggested, I highly recommend you simply grab the minimal installation CD, and go through the handbook

OR, better yet, grab SystemRescueCD and use that to load gentoo - it usually has a far more recent kernel, and as such does a far better job of recognizing your hardware out of the box. There are numerous guides to doing this on the forums

----------

## addr1

I will try those things and post back.

I really appreciate the time you have taken. It must be pretty galling to have to answer such basic stuff at length.

And I thought Debian was a little complicated!

----------

## cach0rr0

nah...It's nice to be able to at least try to help

I've come on here enough times asking for help myself, nice being on the other end!

----------

